# Ich werde mit meinem Hardtail durchgeschüttelt



## moneyball (4. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein echtes Problem mit den Abfahrten. Jedes Mal wenn wir die Trails abfahren, werde ich auf meinem Hardtail von den vielen Baumwurzeln hintereinander richtig durchgeschüttelt. 
Ich fahre schon im Stehen und der Reifendruck ist auch in Ordnung. Während mein Fahrpartner (Fully) ganz sicher die Wurzelpassagen meistert, schramme ich jedes Mal durch die Hopserei an einem Sturz vorbei.

Was mache ich falsch ???


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein echtes Problem mit den Abfahrten. Jedes Mal wenn wir die Trails abfahren, werde ich auf meinem Hardtail von den vielen Baumwurzeln hintereinander richtig durchgeschüttelt.
> Ich fahre schon im Stehen und der Reifendruck ist auch in Ordnung. Während mein Fahrpartner ganz sicher die Wurzelpassagen meistert, schramme ich jedes Mal durch die Hopserei an einem Sturz vorbei.
> ...



Fährt dein Partner ein Fully??
Das würde es erklären.
Auf nem HT wirst du automatisch mehr durchgeschüttelt.

Vielleicht fährst du aber auch zu langsam, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass man manche Stöße gar nicht merkt, wenn man deutlich schneller drüberbügelt. Fahre aber selbst auch fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moneyball (4. August 2013)

Ja, mein Fahrpartner fährt selber ein Fully und das konnte stimmen mit der Geschwindigkeit. Dadurch dass es so starkt rüttelt, reduziere ich automatisch die V, um die Kontrolle zu behalten. 
Die Wurzeln sind schon richtig fett und ragen um die 20 cm aus dem Boden heraus, kann man mit mehr V wirklich ruhier fahren ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (4. August 2013)

durch das verzögern der geschwindigkeit wird es meist schlimmer, da man mehr in den unebenheiten eintaucht
auf dem hardtail nehme ich eine sehr gebeugte haltung ein
ein hardtail verzeiht halt wenig fahrfehler, aber dadurch lernt man die richtige fahrtechnik


----------



## moneyball (4. August 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> durch das verzögern der geschwindigkeit wird es meist schlimmer, da man mehr in den unebenheiten eintaucht
> auf dem hardtail nehme ich eine sehr gebeugte haltung ein
> ein hardtail verzeiht halt wenig fahrfehler, aber dadurch lernt man die richtige fahrtechnik



O.K. dann werde ich morgen die Strecke noch mal fahren und zwar mit mehr V. Vorsichtshalber packe ich mich mit Protektoren ein


----------



## pnebling (5. August 2013)

Ich rumpel auch mit nem HT die Trails runter. Damits nicht so wie auf ner Rüttelplatte ist, einfach schneller fahren, damit du nicht immer in die Löcher zwischen den Wurzeln fällst. Muss man bissl Zähne für zusammen beißen, aber wenn du die Wege dann kennst, gehts wie von allein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. August 2013)

Ihr seid ja lustig... Schneller fahren alleine bringt's sicherlich nicht. Warum gibt nicht mal jemand nen Tipp in Richtung Beine und deren korrekte Benutzung? Immer schön locker in den Beinen bleiben, O-Beine machen, Knie anwinkeln und damit die Schläge abfangen und ausgleichen.


----------



## moneyball (5. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja lustig... Schneller fahren alleine bringt's sicherlich nicht. Warum gibt nicht mal jemand nen Tipp in Richtung Beine und deren korrekte Benutzung? Immer schön locker in den Beinen bleiben, O-Beine machen, Knie anwinkeln und damit die Schläge abfangen und ausgleichen.


O.K. danke für den Tip, ich werde mir merken und ausprobieren.


----------



## pnebling (5. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja lustig... Schneller fahren alleine bringt's sicherlich nicht. Warum gibt nicht mal jemand nen Tipp in Richtung Beine und deren korrekte Benutzung? Immer schön locker in den Beinen bleiben, O-Beine machen, Knie anwinkeln und damit die Schläge abfangen und ausgleichen.



Sry, sah ich als selbstverständlich an, wenn man durch den Wald flitzt, aber stimmt natürlich, wenn du stocksteif auf dem Rad stehst/ sitzt, wird das auch nix mit schnell runter sausen, weil du dir die Knochem kaputt machst.


----------



## SofusCorn (5. August 2013)

Attack position. Sieht komisch aus, ist aber eigentlich ganz bequem, solange der Sattel nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## moneyball (5. August 2013)

Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem mit dem Sattel. Das Gelände ist sehr abwechslungsreich, sodass ich nicht jedes Mal anhalten kann, um den Sattel zu senken bzw. erhöhen, eine Vario-Sattelstütze wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (5. August 2013)

Variostütze, oder zumindest eine mittlere "Trailposition" suchen, in welcher der Sattel nicht mehr so sehr im Weg ist, du aber zumindest leichte, kurze Anstiege noch pedalieren kannst.


----------



## moneyball (5. August 2013)

Lenker locker halten, damit das Bike seinen Weg sucht oder eher festhalten ?


----------



## twobit (5. August 2013)

Stelle selber im Gelände den Sattel mim Hardtail immer recht nierdrig ein.
Nämlich ungefähr so, dass wenn die Kurbel auf 12 Uhr steht, der Oberschenkel fast waagrecht ist.
Aber so kann man schön die Stöße abfedern und leicht hinter den Sattel gehen, wenns recht steil wird.

Nimm ein Mittelding.

Das ist das wahrscheinlich, wenn einige sagen, dass man mit dem Hardtail die Fahrtechnik besser lernt - weil einem nichts anderes übrig bleibt.
Da man aber viel mehr im Stehen fährt, ist man schneller fertig - mim Fullie bleibt man länger frisch finde ich. Dafür machen manche Trails mim Hardtail mehr Spass

Lenker schon festhalten, sonst macht das Bike was es will.


----------



## SofusCorn (5. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> Lenker locker halten, damit das Bike seinen Weg sucht oder eher festhalten ?



Du darfst halt nicht mit den Händen total verkrampft den Lenker festhalten. Dadurch verspannt man total und federt auch schlechter mit den Armen ab. Hab ich erst durch dieses Buch von dem Typen von der Skizze gelernt. ^^

Light hands in der Skizze heißt einfach, dass du kein (!) Gewicht auf den Händen hast, wenn du im Stehen rumfährst. Deine Füße tragen dein GANZES Gewicht. Es sieht zwar auf dem Bild nicht so aus, aber der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers ist genau über den Pedalen. Er könnte theoretisch die Hände vom Griff nehmen. Bei ner Abfahrt muss man sich dafür mehr nach hinten verlagern. Ist also keine fixe Position überm Rad.
Musst du mal bei holprigen geraden Abfahrten testen. Wenn du das Gewicht komplett auf den Pedalen hast, kannst du den Griff fast so stark lösen, dass das Rad von selbst runterfährt. Ich trage keine Schuld, wenn du dich bei dem Test lang machst .

Das Problem mit der Sattelhöhe hab ich auch noch. Ich suche derzeit selber ein Mittelding (auch Hardtail). Ich hab keinen Bock steile Anstiege im Stehen zu fahren. Ich befürchte aber, dass sich das noch ändern wird.


----------



## sebbo87 (6. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Light hands in der Skizze heißt einfach, dass du kein (!) Gewicht auf den Händen hast



Das ist nur die eine Hälfte, die andere ist: NICHT mit den Händen am Lenker ziehen bei normaler Fahrt in Attack Position. Das sollte man immer genau beachten, fährt man eine Steilstufe und man zieht mit den Händen am Lenker, dann hat man zu starke Rückenlage. Gilt auch für Kurven etc.. Entlastung des Vorderrads kann sehr unangenehm sein


----------



## dukestah (6. August 2013)

wie vertragen sich die 'light hands' mit dem sonst so oft erwähnten 'druck aufs vorderrad' geben? bei geraden stücken mag das ja funktionieren aber mit 'light hands' komm ich mit nem enduro um keine kurve rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. August 2013)

Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Jedenfalls nicht steif bleiben bei Unebenheiten. Ausserdem beschreibt dieses Bild die Grundposition und keine Kurvenposition. Durch die entsprechende Haltung kommt der Druck auf's Vorderrad auch von allein, da muss man nicht versuchen wie Bolle den Lenker runter zu drücken.


----------



## toddy (6. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> der Reifendruck ist auch in Ordnung





der wäre?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM_V1KP0o-U"]FRANK SCHNEIDER - Hard-Tales 1. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dukestah (6. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> FRANK SCHNEIDER - Hard-Tales 1. - YouTube



das sieht auf jeden fall respektabel aus 
führt dann zum nächsten teil, was tut man wenn man auf einem wurzeligen stück treten muss? ich rede hier von 1-2 km wurzeltrail der eben nicht bergab führt und so richtig übel in die beine geht.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> wie vertragen sich die 'light hands' mit dem sonst so oft erwähnten 'druck aufs vorderrad' geben?



das widerspricht sich nicht. der druck kommt im idealfall durch die schwerpunktlage des fahrers, nicht durch "auf den lenker drücken". 
die attack position besagt eigentlich, dass man versuchen sollte, alles aus dem rücken raus zu halten und den lenker nur zum lenken des fahrrads, nicht zum abstützen des fahrers zu verwenden. dass das nicht immer und überall ideal klappt ist klar, aber man kann's zumindest so gut wie möglich versuchen 



dukestah schrieb:


> das sieht auf jeden fall respektabel aus
> führt dann zum nächsten teil, was tut man wenn man auf einem wurzeligen stück treten muss? ich rede hier von 1-2 km wurzeltrail der eben nicht bergab führt und so richtig übel in die beine geht.



fluchen 
normalerweise versuch ich sowas im stehen und in großen gängen durchzudrücken. 1-2km lang ist natürlich übel.


----------



## wildbiker (6. August 2013)

Ich versuch alles mit den Beinen abzufedern und allgemein ganz locker auf dem Rad zu sitzen.
Ansonsten helfen dicke Reifen und wenig Luftdruck, sowie ne gut federne/dämpfende Gabel.


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht mit den Händen total verkrampft den Lenker festhalten. Dadurch verspannt man total und federt auch schlechter mit den Armen ab. Hab ich erst durch dieses Buch von dem Typen von der Skizze gelernt. ^^
> 
> Light hands in der Skizze heißt einfach, dass du kein (!) Gewicht auf den Händen hast, wenn du im Stehen rumfährst. Deine Füße tragen dein GANZES Gewicht. Es sieht zwar auf dem Bild nicht so aus, aber der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers ist genau über den Pedalen. Er könnte theoretisch die Hände vom Griff nehmen. Bei ner Abfahrt muss man sich dafür mehr nach hinten verlagern. Ist also keine fixe Position überm Rad.
> Musst du mal bei holprigen geraden Abfahrten testen. Wenn du das Gewicht komplett auf den Pedalen hast, kannst du den Griff fast so stark lösen, dass das Rad von selbst runterfährt. Ich trage keine Schuld, wenn du dich bei dem Test lang machst .
> ...




Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich fahre auch ein Hardtail und bin in Rennen bergab immer ziemlich zügig. Ich halte den Lenker immer ziemlich locker und lasse dem Vorderrad recht viel Spielraum sich in einem gewissen Rahmen den eigenen Weg zu suchen. Man darf nicht verkrampfen und wenn man nur einen Finger an der Bremse hat, hat man auch noch mehr Gefühl für den Lenker.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> FRANK SCHNEIDER - Hard-Tales 1. - YouTube



Nicht jeder der fahren kann, kann auch erklären.
Der hier versuchts gar nicht erst:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Chromag-Trail-Boss-video-2012.html


----------



## dukestah (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das widerspricht sich nicht. der druck kommt im idealfall durch die schwerpunktlage des fahrers, nicht durch "auf den lenker drücken".



hm, um da jetzt mal etwas physik mit reinzubringen, wenn ich auf den pedalen stehe dann ist mein körperschwerpunkt drehbar auf dem fahrrad gelagert, der anpressdruck von vorder- und hinterrad ist somit durch den abstand der aufstandsflächen zum tretlager vorbestimmt, da kann ich egal welche körperhaltung einnehmen, das einzige was sich ändern wird ist die richtung in die ich kippe. wenn ich also die gewichtsverteilung von vorder- und hinterrad beeinflussen will, muss ich einen weiteren gewichtskrafteinwirkungspunkt in das system einbringen und das ist nunmal der lenker. das heisst, wenn ich keine krafteinwirkung auf den lenker bringe wird sich auch nichts an der aufstandskraft meiner räder ändern. nun ist es natürlich logisch, dass ich, je nach körperhaltung, gar nicht verhindern kann, dass ich druck auf den lenker ausübe, dann muss ich natürlich mit dem körper weiter hinter den drehpunkt, sprich tretlager um das gewicht vom lenker wegzubekommen. nichtsdestotrotz, wenn ich grip vorne brauche dann muss ich auch vorne drücken, egal welche haltung ich dazu einnehme.


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

sind dein fahrrad und du ein statisches system, das in der ebene auf einer glatten fläche steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirNST (7. August 2013)

und tief-gehn soll man dann auch noch, glaub ich 'mal gelesen zu haben ;-)


----------



## dukestah (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> sind dein fahrrad und du ein statisches system, das in der ebene auf einer glatten fläche steht?



das hat damit gar nichts zu tun, von statisch redet ja keiner, es geht darum wie das körpergewicht plus die dynamischen kräfte, generiert von muskulatur, auf das system fahrrad wirken und bei 'light hands' und drehbaren pedalen seh ich da irgendwie keinen funktionierenden zusammenhang zwischen aufstandskraft und körperhaltung. die über die hände übertragenen kräfte sind das einzige (wenn man nicht sitzt) was überhaupt einen einfluß auf die aufstandskräfte der räder hat.


----------



## Gravok (7. August 2013)

Also ich bügel auch öfters mim Hardtail die Berge runter und muss sagen,
dass das Abfedern mit den Beinen wirklich sehr sehr wichtig ist.
Leider ist es auch, vor allem bei längeren Abfahrten, sehr anstregend !

Was mir persönlich viel Sicherheit auf Trails gebracht hat waren Klickpedale,
dadurch das man am Bike klebt kann man nicht mehr runter vibriert werden 
Aber ich hatte auch vorher keine Flatpedals drauf, weiß nicht wie sich das verhält.


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> das hat damit gar nichts zu tun, von statisch redet ja keiner, es geht darum wie das körpergewicht plus die dynamischen kräfte, generiert von muskulatur, auf das system fahrrad wirken und bei 'light hands' und drehbaren pedalen seh ich da irgendwie keinen funktionierenden zusammenhang zwischen aufstandskraft und körperhaltung. die über die hände übertragenen kräfte sind das einzige (wenn man nicht sitzt) was überhaupt einen einfluß auf die aufstandskräfte der räder hat.



da du es unbedingt theoretisch haben willst:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleich...gewichtslagen:_stabil.2C_labil.2C_indifferent

bessere möglichkeit: aufs rad setzen und ausprobieren.
1. versuch: du stellst dich zentral aufs rad und drückst den lenker durch die arme aktiv nach unten, quasi eine liegestütze auf dem lenker. so fährst du deinen wurzeltrail durch
2. versuch: du stellst dich zentral aufs rad, hälst dieselbe "beugung" des oberkörpers wie in versuch 1 durch die rückenmuskulatur und hältst den lenker gerade lose genug in den händen, dass er dir nicht aus den fingern geschlagen wird. wieder den wurzeltrail fahren.

viel glück und tu dir nicht weh


----------



## AirNST (7. August 2013)

nix flat ? also mit körbchen+riemchen


----------



## AirNST (7. August 2013)

oh ich bin zu langsam


----------



## AirNST (7. August 2013)

breiter lenker + kurzer vorbau fehlt hier noch , und natürlich die spacer raus - oder hab ich was überlesen ;-)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. August 2013)

AirNST schrieb:


> oder hab ich was überlesen



Scheinbar so einiges...


----------



## frijo (7. August 2013)

Mit dem Hardtail musst du schon mehr als mit nem Fully auf das Geläuf reagieren bzw. entspr. agieren.
Grundposition ist ja eh immer zentraler Schwerpunkt, Gewicht auf den Beinen (gestreckt um auszuruhen, gebeugt wenns gröber wird). Die Arme sind gebeugt um Schläge zusätzlich aktiv abzufedern. Über das vor und zurückbewegen des Hinterns passt du den Schwerpunkt ständig aktiv an die Fahrsituation an.
Wenn nur Stellen mit grobem Geläuf sind (zB Wurzelteppiche) versuche ich zu springen bzw. mich leicht zu machen. Wenn das nicht geht kannst du auch ein wenig (und wirklich nur ein wenig) mehr auf dem Vorderrad fahren, vorn hast du ja eine Federung. So kannst du die Intensität der Schläge reduzieren und mehr Fahrstabilität gewinnen.

frijo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. August 2013)

Beine und Körper gerade strecken und drüberbügeln, dann klappt es.  Quatsch. Das was ein Fully mit Federung auffängt musst du mit Reifendruck und Körperbeherschung ausgleichen. Sattel runter, Beine und Arme gebeugt und die Bodenbeschaffenheit mit Arme und Beine ausgleichen. Quasi das Rad unter dir arbeiten lassen. 
Reifendruck: Fahre einen Minion 2ply mit 1,2 bar. Fazit mein Fully steht seit 1 Jahr in der Garage. Ich lieb das Spielen mit dem HT


----------



## paulimausi (16. August 2013)

Naja, alles was bei deinem Fahrpartner das Fully federt, mußt du mit deinen Beinen abfedern. Also immer schön in die Knie, Spannung halten und immer schön Oberschenkel trainieren!
Falls du Skifahrer oder Snowboardfahrer bist, wirst du im Winter dafür belohnt. Du brauchst dann weniger Skigymnastik. 
Ich würde aber auch sagen, mit einem Fully kann man Wurzelteppiche und holperige Abfahrten einfach besser fahren. (Ich hatte früher ein Hardtail und bin mittlerweile glücklicher Fully-Fahrer.)


----------



## Rumas (16. August 2013)

moneyball schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein echtes Problem mit den Abfahrten. Jedes Mal wenn wir die Trails abfahren, werde ich auf meinem Hardtail von den vielen Baumwurzeln hintereinander richtig durchgeschüttelt.
> Ich fahre schon im Stehen und der Reifendruck ist auch in Ordnung. Während mein Fahrpartner (Fully) ganz sicher die Wurzelpassagen meistert, schramme ich jedes Mal durch die Hopserei an einem Sturz vorbei.
> ...



 29´er kaufen


----------



## InoX (16. August 2013)

und Verarschen lassen? Bin froh wieder ein 26er zu haben.


----------



## Rumas (16. August 2013)

ne,ne, nicht unbedingt.An den besseren Überrollverhalten ist schon was dran, selbst schon sehr intensiv getestet.

Fahre zwar auch 26" aber nicht mehr lange, 29´er hat mich überzeugt, zumindest bei meinen Einsatzbereich...

will aber nicht vom Thema ablenken...


----------



## InoX (16. August 2013)

Bin selber ein halbes Jahr nur 29 er gefahren unddd habe dann wieder gewechselt. Wer mit kleinen Rädern nicht fahren kann der kann es mit großen auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moneyball (18. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin selber ein halbes Jahr nur 29 er gefahren unddd habe dann wieder gewechselt. Wer mit kleinen Rädern nicht fahren kann der kann es mit großen auch nicht.



Denke ich leider auch  - Ich bin schon mal mit einem 29-er HT gefahren, einen signifikanten Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen, auch hier hüpfte das Rad ganz schön hefitg.


----------



## derwaaal (23. August 2013)

Das sieht aber schon fortgeschritten aus.


----------



## martn (3. September 2013)

hier wurden schon viele gute tipps gegeben, aber der kopf noch nicht angesprochen. hardtail-fahren in ruppigem geläuf fordert wesentlich mehr vom hirn.
vorausgesetzt man hat das mit dem neutralen schwerpunkt in der grundhaltung raus und bleibt immer schön locker*, ist die datenverarbeitung der nächste limitierende faktor. da ein hardtail weniger fehler verzeiht, muss das gelände präziser und detaillierter gelesen und dynamisch drauf reagiert werden. so sachen wie steinfelder und wurzelteppiche brauchen meist ne gewissen grundgeschwindigkeit, damit man sich nicht permanent aufhängt (und ja, 29er hängen sich definitiv nicht so leicht auf, wie 26er. das ist physik). in mindestens der geschwindigkeit muss man eben auch die hohe dichte an informationen lesen und verarbeiten können. und zwar ein paar meter vor dem rad. vorrausschauen ist äußerst wichtig, damit keine überraschungen passieren.
je breiter der weg, desto mehr linien/optionen, desto schwieriger wird das.
wenn du mitm kopf nicht hinterherkommst, kannst du nicht mehr weit vorausschauen, beschäftigst die panisch mit dem geschehen direkt vor oder unter deinem vorderrad und wirst vom folgenden überrumpelt.

leider habe ich keinen tipp, wie man das verbessern kann außer durch praxis. fahren, fahren, fahren. bewusster drauf achten (locker bleiben und vorrausschauen, frag dich regelmäßig selbst, ob du das noch machst. man vergisst das schnell im eifer des gefechts).
wenn du mal die gelegenheit hast, einem anderen, schnelleren hardtailfahrer hinterher zu fahren und seiner linie zu folgen, könnte das helfen.



*man kann übrigens ziemlich fest mit den händen zupacken und trotzdem mit dem rest der arme federn. irgendwo gabs neulich ne schöne slomo in nem video, wo beim fahrer die oberarme herrlich am schlackern waren, die unterarme aber angespannt, der lenker fest im griff.
und bei den beinen kann man noch versuchen in der ferse zu federn. fuß hängen lassen. nich jedermanns sache, aber wenn man kann, isses sehr hilfreich.


----------



## RetroRider (3. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> da du es unbedingt theoretisch haben willst:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleich...gewichtslagen:_stabil.2C_labil.2C_indifferent
> 
> bessere möglichkeit: aufs rad setzen und ausprobieren.
> ...



Ich verstehe auch nicht was du meinst. Die Meisten wollen eine Kippbewegung nicht so lange ausführen bis sie auf dem Rücken oder Bauch liegen, sondern relativ zeitnah wieder in die Gleichgewichtsposition zurück. Wenn man nicht sitzt, geht das nur, indem man sich zum Lenker hinzieht oder vom Lenker wegdrückt. Zu jeder Bike-Lage gibt es nur eine Gleichgewichtsposition mit dazugehöriger Gewichtsverteilung. Man kann höchstens vorausschauend dem Körper ein anderes Trägheitsmoment als dem Bike geben, aber dazu gehört auch, je nach Bewegungsphase auch mal am Lenker zu ziehen oder zu drücken.

Nachtrag: Oder meinst du, die zukünftige Gleichgewichtsposition antiziperen und schon kurz vorher in die neue Position kippen? Das macht man ja sowieso automatisch.
Ich glaube, der einzige nützliche Tip lautet: Einfach regelmäßig machen!


----------



## scylla (3. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Zu jeder Bike-Lage gibt es nur eine Gleichgewichtsposition mit dazugehöriger Gewichtsverteilung. Man kann höchstens vorausschauend dem Körper ein anderes Trägheitsmoment als dem Bike geben, aber dazu gehört auch, je nach Bewegungsphase auch mal am Lenker zu ziehen oder zu drücken.




Ich weiß gar nicht, was an der Attack Position so schwer zu verstehen ist? Man könnte es auch in zwei Worten ausdrücken: Locker bleiben. Das hat eigentlich recht wenig mit Gleichgewicht zu tun, außer dass selbiges beim Radfahren immer von Nöten ist


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> dukestah schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie vertragen sich die 'light hands' mit dem sonst so oft erwähnten 'druck aufs vorderrad' geben?
> ...



Wenn man weder auf den Sattel noch auf den Lenker Last legen darf, dann kann man die Lastverteilung auf die Räder nicht verändern, da hat dukestah völlig Recht.
Aber wenn man auch nicht am Lenker ziehen darf, ist bergab genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn man weder auf den Sattel noch auf den Lenker Last legen darf, dann kann man die Lastverteilung auf die Räder nicht verändern, da hat dukestah völlig Recht.
> Aber wenn man auch nicht am Lenker ziehen darf, ist bergab genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad.



ich glaube, hier liegt ein ganz grundsätzliches Missverständnis vor. Die "Attack Position" ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit einem System im statischen Gleichgewicht.

Es geht hier genauso viel um Körperspannung, wie um Gleichgewicht und Schwerpunktlage.
Darüber, dass man "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" braucht, sind wir uns einig?
Ebenso, dass "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" durch passende Schwerpunktlage des Fahrers entstehen sollte?

Nun kann man diesen "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" dadurch aufbauen, dass man Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur entspannt und mit verkrampfter Arm- und Schultermuskulatur auf dem Lenker hängt oder selbigen sogar versucht, permanent "runter zu drücken". Irgendetwas muss den Körper ja halten, wie dir auch bereits aufgefallen ist 
Das führt dazu, dass man auf Schläge und Unebenheiten, die die Federgabel nicht abfängt, nicht reagieren kann, da die Armmuskulatur bereits verspannt und unflexibel ist. 
Selbiges ist nicht ideal.
Die andere Möglichkeit, den "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" aufzubauen ist, die vorgebeugte Körperposition möglichst viel aus Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur heraus zu stabilisieren, und die Arme und Schultern so locker wie möglich zu lassen. Das ermöglicht eine bessere Reaktion auf Bewegungen des Rads und das ist auch mit der Attack Position gemeint. 

Jetzt klarer?


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

Klingt alles richtig, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Wenn das Vorderrad auf einer Waage steht und der Fahrer (<-wie schreibt man das eigentlich geschlechtsneutral?) auf den Pedalen steht, dann kann der Fahrer die Last auf dem Vorderrad nur durch Belastung des Lenkers erhöhen, und nicht mit den Rückenmuskeln oder durch Vorwärtskippen ohne jemals auf den Lenker zu Fallen.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (4. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> der Fahrer (<-wie schreibt man das eigentlich geschlechtsneutral?)



... das lenkende Personal ...


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

ich geb's auf, vielleicht kann es ja jemand anders verständlicher ausdrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

Ich find das ja Alles richtig mit der "Attack Position" und so. Aber die Anweisungen "(Zusatz-)Druck aufs Vorderrad" und "keinen Druck auf den Lenker" widersprechen sich trotzdem. Es sei denn, der vordere Fuß steht auf dem Unterrohr oder der Gabelkrone statt auf dem Pedal.


----------



## martn (4. September 2013)

diese attack position ist doch nur eine grundhaltung, niemand sagt, dass man die durchgehend innehalten soll. fakt ist doch, dass man bei aktiver fahrweise in unebenem gelände (mit hindernissen) den druck aufm lenker permanent dynamisch ändert. in kurven sogar asymmetrisch. wenn man irgendwo drüberspringt oder lupft, zieht man am lenker, wenn man eine bodenwelle wegschlucken will, drückt man (siehe pumptrack). das geht nicht anders. dazu kommen in verschiedenen richtungen ständig beschleunigungen auf die träge körpermasse, die abgefangen und ausgeglichen werden wollen. wenn man sowas nicht macht, ist man passagier und das geht aufm hardtail schnell in die hose.

fakt ist aber auch, dass man eben in keiner position verharren sollte, weder am lenker hängend, noch drauf stützend. ich glaube darum geht es scylla, oder? dynamik ist das stichwort. sich eine neutrale grundhaltung mal zu verinnerlichen (am besten überall da, wo keine dynamische fahrweise erforderlich ist, radweg, forstautobahn, trockenübung aufm parkplatz), kann sehr dabei helfen. wenn man die verinnerlicht hat, geht man immer nach manövern automatisch wieder in diese position und ist besser auf die nächsten erwarteten oder unerwarteten manöver vorbereitet.
außerdem ermüdet man weniger, aber das wurde ja schon beschrieben.

verständlich?


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2013)

Jepp, alles verständlich soweit. Mach ich schließlich schon immer so, also kann es nur richtig sein. 

Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen: Einfach das Bike unter sich arbeiten lassen, ohne den Körperschwerpunkt aus der Bahn zu werfen.
Zumindest, solange der Platz zwischen Bike und Fahrer (oder fahrendem Personal) dazu ausreicht. Sonst ist sowieso Tricksen angesagt, auch mit dem Fully.

Und hier noch die finale Weisheit: Lesen lernt man durch Lesen, Bewegung lernt man durch Bewegung.


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> noch was zum Thema beizutragen: Einfach das Bike unter sich arbeiten lassen, ohne den Körperschwerpunkt aus der Bahn zu werfen.



puh, also doch  (danke, martn )


----------



## SofusCorn (4. September 2013)

Retrorider hatte aber trotzdem recht mit dem Kommentar zu dem Post mit Körperspannung/Vorderradbelastung. Wenn das Gewicht alleine auf den Pedalen ist, kannst du dich noch so verrenken und anspannen. Es wird nicht mehr Gewicht aufm Vorderrad sein, solange kein Gewicht aufm Lenker ist. 

*klugscheiß*


----------



## Reichling-Racer (5. September 2013)

Also ich glaube da wurde etwas falsch verstanden.... Natürlich sollte das meiste Gewicht auf den Pedalen liegen, denn der Lenker (wenn man sich das Wort mal anschaut) ist zum Lenken da... Eine gewisse Belastung aufs VR ja richtig aber wenn man auf den Pedalen steht hat man die automatisch, denn dann der Schwerpunkt liegt ja dann zwischen VR und HR somit verteilt sich das Gewicht. Im Idealfall ist der Körperschwerpunkt immer über dem Tretlager egal ob bergauf oder bergab (soweit die Theorie)... Die Belastung aufs VR bzw. Lenker (wenn man es so will) muss man eig nicht erhöhen solange keine Kurve mit losem Untergrund dies erfordert... Dann hält man durch die Belastung das VR in der Spur und das HR muss dann folgen ob es will oder nicht, dafür sorgt der Rahmen  
Jetzt noch mal zurück zum ruppigen... Natürlich ist es auf dem HT etwas ruppiger als auf dem Fully... was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man langsamer werden muss. Der beste Beweis Cross-Country Strecken und wie wir Fahrer da runter heizen  
Wie das geht? Ganz einfach: Üben (ich weiß: bin heute wieder extrem lustig) 
1. Linie aussuchen (am besten eine direkte Linie denn in Kurven verliert man schon mal was Grip)
2. In Angriffsposition (die wurd schon mal beschrieben... Hinstellen, auf den Schwerpunkt achten, nach vorne schauen und finger an die Bremsen...)
3. Kopf klar machen (wenn du übers scheitern nachdenkst ist es meist schon zu spät... Konzentriere dich auf das richtige Fahren)
4. Lass das Bike arbeiten und achte auf deinen Schwerpunkt, wenn ein größerer Stein kommt dann zieh das VR leicht an, indem du deinen Schwerpunkt was nach hinten verlagerst.  Wenn das VR drüber ist dann zieh das HR hoch sonst könnte es sein, dass du Flugstunden nimmst... 
5. Das Wichtigste: übernimm dich nicht, dass könnte Bodenkontakt der etwas anderen Art bedeuten.... Schau dir am Besten die Trails vorher mal an, lass dir Zeit..


Ich hoffe ich hab das wichtigste genannt... 
Ein ganz hilfreiches Buch zu Fahrtechnik hat Brian Lopes (4facher 4Cross Weltmeister) geschrieben. Der weiß wovon er redet und hat es auch sehr lustig zu Papier gebracht. Das soll keine Werbung sein (da haben wir sws nichts von) sondern nur ein Tipp. Das hat uns auch viel geholfen. Den Link zu Buch auf Amazon findet ihr [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mountainbike-Alles-was-wissen-musst/dp/386883155X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378379904&sr=8-1&keywords=lopes"]hier[/ame]

Mit sportlichen Grüßen,
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

. 
(lohnt sich eh nicht...)


----------



## derAndre (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> .
> (lohnt sich eh nicht...)



hehe. Ich sach nur wenn es Dir zu viel schüttelt, bist Du zu weich.


----------



## SofusCorn (5. September 2013)

Ich glaube, es ist jedem klar was mit Grundposition gemeint ist und das es nicht heißt eingefroren aufm Bike zu sitzen. Ist ja auch ansich ziemlich trivial. 

Aber bei scylla Posts hat es sich halt so angehört, als würde er den selben Druck aufs Vorderrad aufbauen mit
1. mit Gewicht NUR auf Pedalen 
2. oder mit Gewicht auf Pedal und Lenker. 
Das ist natürlich nicht der Fall, war aber vermutlich auch garnicht so gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (6. September 2013)

Mein Senf: ich glaube sie war darauf aus, dass das alleinige Belasten der Pedale bereits das VR für nahezu alle Situationen genügend belastet und nur in besonderen Ausnahmefällen weitere Belastung durch Schwerpunktverlagerung nach vorn (und damit automatischer Belastung der Arme) notwendig ist.

Auf dem VR ist bei zentraler Schwerpunktlage IMMER der oft angesprochene "Druck" - man muss nicht mit Muskelkraft/Gewichtskraft zusätzlich den Lenker gen Boden pressen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. September 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Beine und Körper gerade strecken und drüberbügeln, dann klappt es.  Quatsch. Das was ein Fully mit Federung auffängt musst du mit Reifendruck und Körperbeherschung ausgleichen. Sattel runter, Beine und Arme gebeugt und die Bodenbeschaffenheit mit Arme und Beine ausgleichen. Quasi das Rad unter dir arbeiten lassen.



Genau das isses!
Man muss so locker sein, dass das Rad den Bodenunebenheiten folgen kann ohne dass der Körper diese Bewegungen mitmacht. Das Rad muss unter einem "tanzen" können.



			
				DerAndre schrieb:
			
		

> hehe. Ich sach nur wenn es Dir zu viel schüttelt, bist Du zu weich.


Nee, zu hart - weil so versteift, dass die Schläge nicht von Armen und Beinen ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## Saitex (8. September 2013)

So war bei mir die Situation vor 2-3 Jahre auch. Auch heute fahre ich noch mit einem Fully-Kollegen zusammen rum. Er hängt mich nun nicht mehr ab, übung macht also den Meister 

p.s. Mach nicht den Fehler und fahre einem Fullyfahrer einfach nach...


----------



## dukestah (9. September 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Mein Senf: ich glaube sie war darauf aus, dass das alleinige Belasten der Pedale bereits das VR für nahezu alle Situationen genügend belastet und nur in besonderen Ausnahmefällen weitere Belastung durch Schwerpunktverlagerung nach vorn (und damit automatischer Belastung der Arme) notwendig ist.
> 
> Auf dem VR ist bei zentraler Schwerpunktlage IMMER der oft angesprochene "Druck" - man muss nicht mit Muskelkraft/Gewichtskraft zusätzlich den Lenker gen Boden pressen.



hm, dazu muss man sich nur mal ein bike von der seite anschauen, interessanterweise ist das tretlager viel näher an der hinterradachse, somit ist bei völlig balancierter position des fahrers auf dem bike (kein druck oder zug auf dem lenker, nicht sitzend) die gewichtsverteilung nicht gleich sondern mehr auf dem hinterrad. das mag zwar beim geradeausfahren völlig ok sein, für schnelle kurven, vorallem auf bikes die von der geometrie mehr richtung freeride/downhill/enduro gehen, muss druck auf den lenker, sonst rutscht das vorderrad einfach geradeaus. mit druck meine ich jetzt nicht mit steifen armen den lenker in den boden rammen, nur um dem vorzubeugen...


----------



## redVellocet (9. September 2013)

Das war schon mit berücksichtigt, die Belastung reicht vollkommen aus - einfach mal testen.


----------



## dukestah (12. September 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Das war schon mit berücksichtigt, die Belastung reicht vollkommen aus - einfach mal testen.



hab ich alles schon gemacht, bin durchaus ein praktischer biker, nicht nur ein theoretischer 
hardtail single speed - steiler lenkwinkel, kurzer rahmen, zentrale position (kein druck auf dem lenker, quasi im stehen freihändig) - kurvenverhalten bei losem untergrund ok
trail fully - etwas flacherer lenkwinkel, kompakter rahmen, zentrale position - lenkverhalten bei losem untergrund grenzwertig
enduro fully - flacher lenkwinkel, längerer rahmen, zentrale position - lenkverhalten bei losem untergrund nahezu griplos
komme gerade von zwei tagen rabenberg trails bei schön saftig matschigen untergrund mit steinen und wurzeln, da fuhr ohne druck auf dem lenker das enduro stur geradeaus oder einfach in die richtung die durch steine/wurzeln vorgegeben wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Stadtler_PSV (17. September 2013)

Fahr lieber Rennrad!


----------



## DaveDiesDas (22. September 2013)

hey  bin jetzt 16 jahre alt und habe auch vor von einem HT auf ein enduro/DH fully umzusteigen 

mein bisheriger favorit ist das "cube hanzz pro action team 2013" was haltet ihr von dem bike oder habt ihr noch andere vorschläge? (budget 1800euro)

hätte noch eine kurze frage: sollte ich mir bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78cm und schrittlänge von 86cm bei diesen bikes ehr einen M rahmen oder einen L rahmen kaufen?

danke schonmal für euer feedback 

lg dave


----------



## Oelli (22. September 2013)

Mahlzeit.

Mach doch einen eigenen Thead im Kaufberatungs Forum auf, da bist du besser aufgehoben 
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45

Es gibt für deinen Zweck etliche Bikes, du musst dir nur über deine gewünschte Richtung im klaren sein. Also mehr Bikepark, mehr Allmountain etc. Die Übergänge zwischen den "Kategorien" sind fließend...

Spontane Vorschläge:
YT Industries Wicked
Canyon Nerve AM und Strive
Radon Slide AM


----------



## RobG301 (23. September 2013)

Hardtail fahren erfordert deutlich mehr Geschick als Fully fahren! Das eine ist halt wie Sofa (Fully) beim Anderen muss man sich das Gelände genau zu nutzen machen um nicht durchgeschüttelt zu werden. Ich selbst muss mir auch eingestehen mit nem Fully deutlich mehr Speed machen zu können, weil mir einfach im Gelände die Technik fehlt!


----------



## DaveDiesDas (26. September 2013)

Hey,
bin jetzt 16 jahre alt und will auch auf ein enduro oder downhill bike umzusteigen mein bisheriger favorit ist das cube hanzz pro action team 2013 wie findet ihrs? oder habt ihr noch andere vorschläge (budget 2000euro)

Hätte noch eine frage und zwar sollte ich bei einer größe von 1,78m und einer schrittlänge von 58cm besser einen M oder L rahmen fahren? 

danke schonmal 

lg dave


----------



## Oelli (26. September 2013)

Ich zitiere mich ja ungern selber aber:



Oelli schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Mach doch einen eigenen Thead im Kaufberatungs Forum auf, da bist du besser aufgehoben
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. September 2013)

Ich würde an dieser Stelle gerne einmal zusammenfassen was man tuen kann:
1: Am Bike
     -Breiterer Lenker für mehr Sicherheit
     -Gute Pedale/ Klickpedale um ein Abrutschen zu vermeiden
     -Sattel in die niedrigste Position stellen
     -Ein höherer/ kürzerer Vorbau kann das Gefühl der Sicherheit erhöhen

Fahrtechnisch gibt es meiner Meinung nach 2 Varianten für Wurzelfelder o.ä.

2.1: Die viel diskutierte Attack Position. Mit lockeren Knien zentral über dem Tretlager stehen, die arme leicht gebeugt, und das Bike einfach machen lassen was es will und im Prinzip mit dem Lenker nur die Linie vorgeben. Bei leicht unebenem Untergrund funktioniert das am besten und ermüdet nicht zu extrem.
2.2: Springen. Ja, hört sich erstmal gefährlich an, ist aber eigentlich ganz leicht. Man sucht sich vor dem Wurzelfeld eine Unebenheit oder so als Absprung und springt dann möglichst über das ganze Wurzelfeld. Wichtig ist das Gewicht hierbei etwas nach hinten zu verlagern, da man sonst (vor allem wenn man mit dem Hinterrad nicht sauber drüberkommt) gerne mal etwas (oder etwas mehr) frontlastig aufkommt. 

Ansonsten: In längeren Steilstücken langsam fahren, vor allem mit der hinteren Bremse bremsen und das Gewicht weeeeit nach hinten.
ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN 

Die Kurventechnik usw. ist da jetzt nicht mit inbegriffen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ansonsten: In längeren Steilstücken langsam fahren, vor allem mit der hinteren Bremse bremsen und das Gewicht weeeeit nach hinten.



Bloss nicht! Die Voderradbremse bleibt immer die wichtigste, egal in welcher Situation. Das was du beschreibst ist die Kackstellung und die ist auch bei längeren Steilstücken nicht nötig.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Bloss nicht! Die Voderradbremse bleibt immer die wichtigste, egal in welcher Situation. Das was du beschreibst ist die Kackstellung und die ist auch bei längeren Steilstücken nicht nötig.
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html



Aber wenn es steil bergab geht und dann das Vorderrad blockiert fliegt man schnell nach vorne über und liegt schnell unter dem Rad.


----------



## AM_Heizer (7. Oktober 2013)

Klar, trotzdem ist die vordere Bremse wichtig. Auch steil bergab. Es geht dann eher darum, optimal das Gewicht/den Körperschwerpunkt zu verlagern, um a) das Vorderrad nicht komplett zu entlasten ( keinen Grip ) bzw b)  nicht zu überbremsen mit zuviel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad ( Überschlag nach vorne ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (7. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dnXiNBDXE"]Bikeskills.com: Downhill Basics with Greg Minnaar - YouTube[/nomedia]

In dem Clip gibt es irgendwo bei 1:20 bis 1:30 ein Steilstück wo man sehr fut erkennen kann was ich meine...

Manchmal ist die Kackstellung gar nicht so verkehrt.
Zumindest in kurzen Steilstücken...


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Oktober 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch gibt es meiner Meinung nach 2 Varianten für Wurzelfelder o.ä.



Über ein längeres Wurzelfeld kann man natürlich nicht springen, aber man kann es in "Abschnitte" einteilen. Als Hardtail- oder Starrbikefahrer lernt man (hoffentlich) eine Strecke intensiver zu "lesen" als es Fullyfahrer tun (müssen). Es gibt immer wieder Stellen, die glatter sind und sich als Absprungpunkt für nachfolgende ruppigere Stellen eignen. Auf einem bekannten Trail wird man im Lauf der Zeit mit nem ungefederten Bike seine Geschwindigkeit drastisch steigern.

Brian Lopes beschreibt das in seinem Fahrtechnikbuch als "abdrücken" vor ruppigen Stellen. Auf der Stirnseite macht man sich "leicht" und verhindert so, mit der schwierigen Stelle quasi zu kollidieren. Auf der Rückseite macht man sich "schwer" und nimmt ganz nebenbei noch mehr Geschwindigkeit mit. Ein Trail ist damnach nichts anderes als ein Pumptrack - man muss nur ein geübtes Auge haben, um die "Wellen" zu erkennen.


----------



## bersch-app (8. Oktober 2013)

Öhmm, derTE hat sich schon auf Seite zwei verabschiedet, kann es sein dass die Diskussion eindeutig zu theoretisch geworden ist? Wenn sich schon die Experten nicht einig werden wie man automatisierte Bewegungsabläufe so beschreibt, dass ein anderer sie zweifelsfrei nachvollziehen kann?

Ich komme selber vom Schwimmen und habe sicher einigetausend km abgespult, aber jemandem per Internet zu erklären, wie man einen Brustarmzug durchführt, einen Beinschlag macht, dieses miteinander koordiniert und dazu noch die auf- und abbewegung von Kopf und Oberkörper um zu atmen, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Von Delphin will ich mal garnicht erst anfangen. 

Ich glaube einem Anfänger (dafür halze ich den TE natürlich durch die Fragestellung) ist nur in der Praxis durch üben und korrigieren durch einen besseren zu helfen, oder eben durch eigene Erfahrung. Erklärungen die zu sehr ins Detail gehen, kann man als Anfänger meiner Meinung nach weder nachvollziehen, noch umsetzen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, dann sollten doch alle schweigen und blöd sterben.


----------



## bersch-app (8. Oktober 2013)

bersch-app schrieb:


> Erklärungen die zu sehr ins Detail gehen, kann man als Anfänger meiner Meinung nach weder nachvollziehen, noch umsetzen.



Nochmals öhmmm.


----------



## RetroRider (8. Oktober 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten: In längeren Steilstücken langsam fahren, vor allem mit der hinteren Bremse bremsen und das Gewicht weeeeit nach hinten.
> ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN [...]



In langsamen, verwinkelten Abfahrten kann man mit der Vorderradbremse wunderbar balancieren. Zumindest mit V-Brakes. Soll ja Leute geben, die noch mit Scheibenbremsen unterwegs sind...


----------



## LasseCreutz (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Reifen Grip haben ja. Aber wenn man auf losem oder rutschigem Untergrund unterwegs ist, ist das oft schon echt schwierig.
Und da es in dem Thread um Geschwindigkeit geht, dachte ich mir mal, dass er nicht trial like in den Steilstücken anfangen will auf dem Vorderrad zu balancieren, sondern lieber den Menschen auf dem Fully abzieht ;P

An den Bergschreck: Das meinte ich, aber du hast es deutlich besser erklärt...


----------



## martn (8. Oktober 2013)

klar is irgendwann schluss mit grip, aber deswegen pauschal nur die hinterradbremse zu empfehlen ist doch etwas schwarzweiß gedacht. moderne bremsen kann und sollte man dosieren. wenn man das beherrscht, kann man mit der vorderbremse viel sauberer und effizienter arbeiten und merkt rechtzeitig, wann das rad blockieren könnte. um das fingergefühl zu testen und zu üben kann man mal versuchen das bike mit schleifender bremse gleichmäßig auf dem vorderrad zu schieben, also ohne dass das hinterrad dabei die ganze zeit hoch und runter wippt.

genauso gilt es bei der empfehlung der gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten etwas augenmaß anzuwenden. wenn man stumpf nach hinten geht und nur noch am lenker hängt, dann verliert man schnell die kontrolle übers vorderrad. man sollte nur soviel zurückgehen, dass man nicht über den lenker zu gehen droht. das abzuschätzen ist manchmal nicht ganz einfach. wenn man den körperschwerpunkt gleichzeitig nach unten senkt (tiefer sattel wurde ja schon erwähnt), muss man weniger weit nach hinten und bleibt zentraler auf dem bike. ist durch die angewinkelten beine auf dauer anstrengender aber deutlich sicherer.


----------



## John Black (6. Dezember 2013)

Orthopädische Handgelenk Stützen gibt es im Sanitäts-Bedarf. Ich tippe mal auf schlechte Bike Geometrie. Experimentiere mal mit den Einstellungen Lenker, Griffe, Bremsen, Vorbau weniger Luft HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Dezember 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Orthopädische Handgelek Stützen gibt es im Sanitär Bedarf.




Du wolltest "Sanitäts Bedarf" schreiben, nicht wahr?


----------



## --- (8. Dezember 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Du wolltest "Sanitäts Bedarf" schreiben, nicht wahr?



Warum? Man kann aus Wasserrohren sogar Beinprotesen bauen.


----------



## John Black (10. Dezember 2013)

Rülps!"


----------



## --- (15. Dezember 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Ja, du bist so schlau, ich verneige mich! Rülps!"



Ignorierliste sei dank kannst du das in Zukunft bleiben lassen, Glatze.


----------



## John Black (16. Dezember 2013)

!


----------



## dets63 (19. Dezember 2013)

paßt zu dem Thema:
Ich, Hardtailfahrer, hatte die Tage ein Leihfully AM 150 u. bin damit meine Hausrunde + einem extra verblockten Trail gefahren. Der Trail ist mit dem Hardtail kein Spaß! (ein Bekannter meinte das kann man mitm Hardtail nicht fahrn!) Den besagten bin ich nun 2x gefahren u. es war unglaublich! 
Nun meine Frage:
Meine Rock Shox Reba Rl hat 120mm , machen nun die 3 Zentimeter mehr Federweg vorne das Rad soviel ruhiger. 
Die Gabel bügelt einfach alles glatt!( Das das Hinterrad nicht so springt u. dadurch ruhiger läuft ist mir klar. )
Liegt das nun wirklich an den 3 Zentimentern mehr Federweg oder ist die Gabel ganz ander konzipiert? (Fox 34 Talas 26 glaub ich). Würde so einen Gabel an einem Hardtail Sinn machen? (von den Kosten mal abgesehen)
Oder war das alles nur eine Kopfsache da ich wußte ich fahr Fully u. kanns laufenlassen?
Und so eine Rock Shox Reverb ist einfach geil!! ;-)
Grüße u. schon mal Danke
Dets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (20. Dezember 2013)

Ohne zu wissen was die beiden Bikes beim Vergleich waren, kann man schlecht was dazu sagen. Die Geometrie kann auch einen großen Unterschied machen. Ich kann mit meinem AM-HT mit ziemlich kurzem Radstand nicht annähernd so schnell fahren wie mit dem längeren AM-Fully, selbst wenn es nicht besonders holperig ist.


----------



## dets63 (20. Dezember 2013)

@berkel
 Radon ZR Race 2013 VS Radon Slide 150 Bjh.? denke auch '13


----------



## redVellocet (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Slide ist schon allein von der Geo her minimal abfahrtsorientierter ausgelegt (längerer Radstand, längere Kettenstrebe, flacherer Lenkwinkel usw.) und hat noch dazu den gefederten Hinterbau.
Das ist imho viel ausschlaggebender, als es die 30mm Federweg vorn sind. Damit wirst du aus dem ZR Race keine Gravitymaschine machen.


----------



## berkel (20. Dezember 2013)

Wobei das ZR Race auch nur eine 100mm Gabel hat, oder nicht? Das ist dann schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. An der Federungs-/Dämpfungstechnik liegt es denke ich nicht. Vielleicht war die Gabel am Slide auch besser abgestimmt/eingestellt?
Ich denke es liegt wie schon angemerkt an Geometrie und Heckfederung.
Eine viel längere Gabel in das HT zu stecken würde nur die Geometrie versauen und nicht den gewünschten Effekt bringen (zugelassen wäre es ohnehin nicht).


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Wichtig ist es auch sich mental "locker" zu machen. Denn wenn man Angst hat, oder gar Bedenken eine Stelle überhaupt zu fahren, dann verkrampft die Muskulatur schon aufgrund der mentalen Anspannung. Wenn man sich dann sagt, dass man ganz ruhig ist und locker bleibt klappen auch Wurzelteppiche mit dem Hardtail sehr gut.


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

dets63 schrieb:


> paßt zu dem Thema:
> Ich, Hardtailfahrer, hatte die Tage ein Leihfully AM 150 u. bin damit meine Hausrunde + einem extra verblockten Trail gefahren. Der Trail ist mit dem Hardtail kein Spaß! (ein Bekannter meinte das kann man mitm Hardtail nicht fahrn!) Den besagten bin ich nun 2x gefahren u. es war unglaublich!


 
Wie bitte soll ein Trail aussehen, den man mit nem Hardtail nicht fahren kann?
Wenn jemand kein aktive Fahrweise hat, kommt er mit nem Hardtail natürlich eher an seine Grenzen als mit nem Fully. Umgekehrt kann ein HT Fahrer mit aktiver Fahrweise schneller sein als ein Fullyfahrer, der einfach nur sitzen bleibt. Gefällt manchen nicht, ist aber so.


----------



## dukestah (12. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wie bitte soll ein Trail aussehen, den man mit nem Hardtail nicht fahren kann?
> Wenn jemand kein aktive Fahrweise hat, kommt er mit nem Hardtail natürlich eher an seine Grenzen als mit nem Fully. Umgekehrt kann ein HT Fahrer mit aktiver Fahrweise schneller sein als ein Fullyfahrer, der einfach nur sitzen bleibt. Gefällt manchen nicht, ist aber so.


ist generell natürlich richtig, aber ich denke vollgefederte bikes wurden nicht nur erfunden damit die leute sitzen bleiben und ich denke die wenigsten fahren durchgehend im sitzen. die gefederte masse ist bei einem fully nunmal viel kleiner und somit kann das hinterrad (das gleiche gilt für gefederte vorderräder natürlich auch) viel feiner auf den untergrund reagieren als wenn das aktiv durch den fahrer mit dem gesamten bike zu machen ist. das wiederum sollte natürlich die bodenhaftung erhöhen weil die 'air time' geringer wird, was somit vorallem in kurven und/oder beim bremsen/treten sehr von vorteil sein kann. ich empfinde auch längere touren mit nem fully als weniger anstrengend weil ich eben nicht durchgängig aktiv auf jede miniwurzel reagieren muss und somit gibt es natürlich trails die mit einem hardtail irgendwann nicht mehr sinnvoll oder auch gar nicht befahrbar sind. kommen noch sprünge hinzu und man hat nicht gerade macaskills knie dann wären wir schon beim nächsten thema


----------



## RetroRider (12. Februar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man Federung nur für 2 Sachen:
-Race-Speed auf'm Trail
-Landungen

Bei Absprüngen ist Federung sogar hinderlich. Viele (die Meisten?) benutzen Federung hauptsächlich für einen 3. Zweck, nämlich um die Nachteile von schlechten Felgen-Reifen-Kombinationen und zuviel Reifendruck auszugleichen. Für Tour-Einsatz lautet die Alternative zu Federung: Vorne doppelt schwerer DH-Reifen mit 1,2 bar (bei 80-90 kg Fahrergewicht) und hinten breite Felge, breiter Reifen und 1,6 bar.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man Federung nur für 2 Sachen:
> -Race-Speed auf'm Trail
> -Landungen


Genau, für zwei Sachen:
1) Schulter- und Handgelenke schonen
2) Wirbelsäule und Bandscheiben schonen.


----------



## RetroRider (12. Februar 2014)

Nimm doch einfach das Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach das Auto.


Und das schreibt ein Biker! Peinlich.


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man Federung nur für 2 Sachen:
> -Race-Speed auf'm Trail
> -Landungen
> 
> Bei Absprüngen ist Federung sogar hinderlich. Viele (die Meisten?) benutzen Federung hauptsächlich für einen 3. Zweck, nämlich um die Nachteile von schlechten Felgen-Reifen-Kombinationen und zuviel Reifendruck auszugleichen. Für Tour-Einsatz lautet die Alternative zu Federung: Vorne doppelt schwerer DH-Reifen mit 1,2 bar (bei 80-90 kg Fahrergewicht) und hinten breite Felge, breiter Reifen und 1,6 bar.



Weil das *so* nicht in der BIKE steht, glaubt dir das leider keiner. (ausser mir)


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und das schreibt ein Biker! Peinlich.



Den hast du jetzt nicht verstanden


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Den hast du jetzt nicht verstanden


Mag sein. Aber er hat nicht verstanden, das Bike einmal aus einer anderen als der Racer-Perspektive zu sehen.


----------



## RetroRider (12. Februar 2014)

Hä? Weil ich sage daß Federung und schlechte Reifen nur was für Racer aber Nix für mich sind bin ich jetzt ein Racer? 
Wenn du so auf Komfort aus bist, müsstest du erst Recht bei Reifen nicht so sehr auf's Gewicht schauen und Stahlfeder- statt Luftfederung nehmen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Hä? Weil ich sage daß Federung und schlechte Reifen nur was für Racer aber Nix für mich sind bin ich jetzt ein Racer?
> Wenn du so auf Komfort aus bist, müsstest du erst Recht bei Reifen nicht so sehr auf's Gewicht schauen und Stahlfeder- statt Luftfederung nehmen.



Dass ist einfach die Gehirnwäsche der Bikepresse: im Jahr 2014 müssen es für Forstwegtouren mindestens 120 mm vorne und hinten sein und Hardtails sind nur was für Arme oder Leute, die fürs Schmerzen ertragen Geld bekommen. Es wird überhaupt nichts mehr hinterfragt und alles nur nachgeplappert. Leute, die in ihrem Leben nie ein *gutes* Starrbike gefahren sind, raten Leuten, die darauf neugierig sind, davon ab. Wo sind die Leute geblieben, die mal was ausprobieren - auch mal was schräges oder beklopptes? Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit - und die gibts nicht nur ab 160 mm Federweg aufwärts.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Hä? Weil ich sage daß Federung und schlechte Reifen nur was für Racer aber Nix für mich sind bin ich jetzt ein Racer?


Kannst du bitte zwischen den Aussagen: "du bist ein Racer"  und "aus der Racerperspektive gesehen" unterscheiden?


> Wenn du so auf Komfort aus bist, müsstest du erst Recht bei Reifen nicht so sehr auf's Gewicht schauen und Stahlfeder- statt Luftfederung nehmen.


Ich bin nicht auf "Komfort" aus sondern auf Biken. Und meine Reifen kennst du nicht. Lass es einfach, persönlich zu werden.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit - und die gibts nicht nur ab 160 mm Federweg aufwärts.


Danke für den Tipp. Aber meine Bike Historie reicht etwas weiter zurück. Mein erstes MTB war ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel. Glaub mir, bei dem, was mir inzwischen Spaß macht, ist das Glück bei 160 mm deutlich größer.


----------



## Tom33 (12. Februar 2014)

fahre seit Anfang Dezember wieder Hardtail... war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen im Radbereich. Ich vermisse mein Fully überhaupt nicht. Obwohl ich keine 20 mehr bin, tut mir auch nach 60km nichts weh. Ich war erst heute wieder auf einem Wurzeltrail... Wenn ich mich über die Wurzeln arbeite und es schaffe, dann ist man einfach nur happy. Ich fahre die Strecke komplett - auch bei dem Wetter und bemoosten Wurzeln, vor 3 Jahren mit dem Fully hatte ich an einigen Stellen gescheut. Ist vieles auch Kopfsache...




das ist besagter Trail... und das sind nicht die schwierigen Wurzeln.

Reifen sind 2,3er und die fahre ich zw. 1,2 und 1,6bar. Wichtig sind die Linienwahl und vorausschauendes Fahren, dann hat man auch mit dem Hardtail Spaß. Klar muss man öfter aus dem Sattel, aber das macht ja nichts.

Zugegeben, wenn ein gleich guter Fahrer mit dem Fully voraus fährt, dann wirds schwer dran zu bleiben. Wieso fährt das Hardtail nicht voraus?


----------



## RetroRider (12. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte zwischen den Aussagen: "du bist ein Racer"  und "aus der Racerperspektive gesehen" unterscheiden?
> [...]


Ich bin nicht aus Racer-Perspektive rangegangen und zum Schluß gekommen daß Federung für Racer nützlich ist. Sondern ich bin aus Tourer-Perspektive rangegangen und zum Schluß gekommen daß Federung für Tourer nicht so wahnsinnig entscheidend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (12. Februar 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> fahre seit Anfang Dezember wieder Hardtail... war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen im Radbereich. Ich vermisse mein Fully überhaupt nicht. Obwohl ich keine 20 mehr bin, tut mir auch nach 60km nichts weh. Ich war erst heute wieder auf einem Wurzeltrail... Wenn ich mich über die Wurzeln arbeite und es schaffe, dann ist man einfach nur happy. Ich fahre die Strecke komplett - auch bei dem Wetter und bemoosten Wurzeln, vor 3 Jahren mit dem Fully hatte ich an einigen Stellen gescheut. Ist vieles auch Kopfsache...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Weg ist aber auch völlig harmlos. Da fahre ich mit meinem Hardtail durch ohne Nachzudenken, ob es eine Line gibt.


----------



## Tom33 (12. Februar 2014)

aha, bist ihn schon gefahren?

Ich schrieb ja extra...





> und das sind nicht die schwierigen Wurzeln.


 ich habe halt nur dieses Bild von dem Trail.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht aus Racer-Perspektive rangegangen und zum Schluß gekommen daß Federung für Racer nützlich ist. Sondern ich bin aus Tourer-Perspektive rangegangen und zum Schluß gekommen daß Federung für Tourer nicht so wahnsinnig entscheidend ist.


Die Tourer-Perspektive war mir nicht so recht aufgegangen. Sorry. Da will ich dir auch nicht widersprechen.


----------



## --- (13. Februar 2014)

> Wieso fährt das Hardtail nicht voraus?



Hmmmmm...vielleicht weil du es fährst? Mit einem HT muß man eben anders fahren um an einem Fullyfahrer dranbleiben zu können.


----------



## Tom33 (13. Februar 2014)

Was willst Du denn jetzt? Der TE hat da Probleme und was stört Dich daran, wenn der langsamere voraus fährt? Bist wohl auch so ein Ich- Kind?


----------



## erwin1.05b (14. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich fahre auch ein Hardtail und bin in Rennen bergab immer ziemlich zügig. Ich halte den Lenker immer ziemlich locker und lasse dem Vorderrad recht viel Spielraum sich in einem gewissen Rahmen den eigenen Weg zu suchen. Man darf nicht verkrampfen und wenn man nur einen Finger an der Bremse hat, hat man auch noch mehr Gefühl für den Lenker.



Hallo,

Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiger Aspekt. Dadurch dass das Rad ein deutlich geringeres Gewicht im Vergleich zum Fahrer hat, fährt man anders als mit einem Motorrad oder Auto. Die Schwerpunktbewegung des Fahrer gibt maßgeblich die Bewegungsrichtung des Gesamtsystems vor. Gerade auf ruppigen Passagen mit eingeschränkter Seitenführung der Reifen kann man nur mit Lenkbewegungen nix erzwingen...

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Februar 2014)

ich frag mich jetzt echt, wozu es 117 posts braucht?  äh, 118. 

ES HANDELT SICH UM EIN *HARDTAIL*, oder? und nicht um eine sänfte.

dem einen taugts, der nächste nimmts hin und der dritte fragt hier im forum, wie es dazu kommt, dass ein hardtail kein plüschiges fahrwerk hat.

wenn ich nach einem tag auf der sänfte aufs hardtail umsteige, bin ich immer etwas verwundert.  und auch das hat so seinen reiz.


----------



## dukestah (14. Februar 2014)

das ist das ibc, was erwartest du


----------

